# Here we go!!!



## MJ73 (Aug 19, 2012)

Grab your ankles boys.

http://www.examiner.com/article/senator ... eapons-ban

No grandfathering!!!


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I would bury mine before I gave them even one of them. The whole country should have seen this coming and not put him back in office.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Wow, started even faster than I had predicted. I gave it one week before we started seeing this stuff come out.


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

I didn't vote for the guy.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

In before the lock!! This is a taboo subject here. No politics or relevant current events at all.


----------



## MJ73 (Aug 19, 2012)

Statement of reality for all sportsman, nothing more.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

MJ73 said:


> Statement of reality for all sportsman, nothing more.


I agree, I have no issue with it. The heavy handed mods have a zero tolerance for politics.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I think they'll start a civil war if they try and do something like this with, "no grandfathering", who's gonna be dumb enough to go door to door asking for people to turn in their assault weapons?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Diane Fienstein and Eric Holder. I agree it won't go over well at all. Cold dead hands comes to mind...


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I would encourage those 2 to conduct the door to door collection  How many doors do you think they would last still walking? Having seen war I hope it never comes down to it, but the libs are pulling the lions tail asking him to turn in his claws and fangs.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

hopefully we dont become a country of forced rebores and wildcats like France


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> I would encourage those 2 to conduct the door to door collection  How many doors do you think they would last still walking? Having seen war I hope it never comes down to it, but the libs are pulling the lions tail asking him to turn in his claws and fangs.


Agreed. It's one thing to pass a ban, which I don't agree with but to mandate to have to turn in weapons is asinine. They are asking for trouble. It's almost as if they are picking a fight.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Unfortunately, I lost all of my guns in a tragic boating accident. Nothing to see here, move along.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Lets just add fuel to the fire

http://www.wnd.com/2012/11/obama-the-u-n-and-our-firearms/


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Kevin D said:


> Unfortunately, I lost all of my guns in a tragic boating accident. Nothing to see here, move along.


Me2 . Read below.
Marty.......................... COME ON MAN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

No, here you fear mongers go again. Listen, Diane Fienstein has sponsored or co-sponsored many, many gun control bills. She does it every year, to come on here and rant that it's the end of the world, kiss your guns good by, they'll be at your door within a week, yadi,yadi, yada, is just plain silly. First off the new congress hasn't even started yet, Diane Fienstein does not have a bill in committee (not to say she won't...hell, she does every year) at this time and frankly, her bills never go anywhere and certainly not with a Republican House to stop it at the door step. Just because some right wing wack job newpaper says Diane is coming to take you guns you boys go nuts. Just step back, take a couple deep breaths and relax, nobody is goin to kick your door down and steal your guns.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

According to interview I saw old Osama can't even make up his mind on what to do, in fact he seemed downright befuddled about the whole issue.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Not a single gun control bill has ever made it out of committee under Harry Reid's watchful eyes. It ain't about to start now. The Senate Majority Leader is a bulldog in his protection of the 2nd Amendment.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

BirdDogger said:


> Not a single gun control bill has ever made it out of committee under Harry Reid's watchful eyes. It ain't about to start now. The Senate Majority Leader is a bulldog in his protection of the 2nd Amendment.


You are quite off base to think Harry Reid is pro gun. Look this over:

http://gunowners.org/is-harry-reid-pro- ... ti-gun.htm

-DallanC


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> You are quite off base to think Harry Reid is pro gun.


I repeat: Not a *SINGLE* gun control bill has *EVER* made it out of committee under Harry Reid's leadership. Neither for nor against. All have been killed before making it to the floor for a vote.

I watched both his and Nancy Pelosi's lips make the statements that they think the gun laws we currently have are adequate. Both publicly stated after the 2008 election that they did not want a gun control battle on their watch.

Please do not let fear drive gun and ammo prices through the roof once again! Gun prices never came back down to earth. All fear did was allow the gun manufacturers to overprice their products.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> USMARINEhuntinfool said:
> 
> 
> > I would encourage those 2 to conduct the door to door collection  How many doors do you think they would last still walking? Having seen war I hope it never comes down to it, but the libs are pulling the lions tail asking him to turn in his claws and fangs.
> ...


I agree, to say a ban is one thing, but a seizure is a totally different ball game. I know one technique sometimes used by politicians is to shoot for the moon in the original bill knowing it would be hacked and chopped, so maybe that is her method. Unfortunately, sometimes the whole bill gets passed like with the Frank-Dodd act with banking since there was so much public demand for something to be done, so it just sailed through w/o common sense being injected into it. I guess we could just pass a state law that contradicts the federal law as CO has done with marijuana, right?


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

To say that it will never happen is to put your faith blindly in a lost cause. It may not happen in our lifetime but it will happen at some point in human history. I believe within the next 100 years. The movement to control and regulate the rights of individuals has been in motion for a long time. The UN has been pushing Agenda21 through our benevolent left wing (and a few right wing) leaders. The largest target of Agenda21 is the US as it is the country that will offer the most resistance because of the large gun numbers in the hands of citizens.

The gun bans and the small arms treaty are only a few of the means to achieve the end goal. With no guns the people cannot resist and forcing the ideology that mankind is second to the environment will be a lot easier to implement. The only way to stop all of this from happening is to educate out children on the principals that made us the greatest country the earth has even seen.


----------

